# How much to ship 19" LCD monitor?



## thisizbrian

try this out.

http://fedex.com/ratefinder/home

it will calculate it for you. you can prob ship cheaper using usps flat rate box... if it fits haha


----------



## JoshuaaT




----------



## gotendbz1

are you lazy or just don't know the 3 major postage carriers?


----------



## Morizuno

probably ~20$ at ups


----------



## chroniX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*


are you lazy or just don't know the 3 major postage carriers?


don't need to explain myself to some dragonball nerd, but whatever. there are various discount programs with the carriers (as seen in joshua's post), so i was merely inquiring which is the cheapest.

reps to all except for this guy


----------

